# Newbie



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

Hello just putting in my introductory post....I'm 26 years married and we have always seemed to have issues on and off. I dont have anyone I can talk to and I feel the need to reach out now due to trust issues I have with other half. He has had multiple affairs in the past but I have stayed with him due to financial security. Life would have been extremely difficult for me if i left back then as i didnt make much money and we had no assets. We have no kids. I will be posting in the infidelity area so please follow me there if you'd like to hear more.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sorry you had to seek us out, but glad you found us.

We'll be here for you.


----------

